# Preworkout Suppelement Suggestion?



## Mind2muscle (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey guys and gals, it's been awhile since I've posted.  But I am back.  Anyways I have tried numerous preworkout supplements over the past couple of years.  I cannot workout without them unfortunately.  My favorites are noxipro and adrenolyn bulk.  Both have the now illegal 1,3 dimethyl in it.  Can anyone suggest a potent preworkout with 1,3 dimethyl in it?  I dont know which one to get next.  There are so many options out there.  Thanks!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2013)

with gear I see no point in using it but before I ever juiced I loved Animal Pump..that stuff works real good


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 10, 2013)

I have 100 grams of that chemical ur talking about.  ive asked spongy to write up an article about the use of it.  its called dmaa.  his prework out also contains it.


----------



## PFM (Aug 10, 2013)

I have dicked around with everything from BCAA's & dextrose to TNE. Decade after decade I have proved training the mind and body to perform a given task at a given time is the best preworkout anyone can take into the gym.

Mind you I worked construction for 23 years and still made the gym after busting ass in cold, rain and searing heat. So if you think you need yet another drug just to lift maybe you need your vagina examined.


----------



## Josh30013 (Aug 10, 2013)

n2kts is the best one out. But I cant find it no were no more. Search n2kts on amazon and a def preworkout pops up. Its the same thing just different name


----------



## Mind2muscle (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for your response PFM.  I have only one cycle under my belt and its been about 6 months since the end of it.  I''m not planning on starting another one til at least the new year.  But regardless maybe your right,  my vagina might need to be looked at.....you interested=))  Jokes aside though the human mind is the best weapon in the gym.




PFM said:


> I have dicked around with everything from BCAA's & dextrose to TNE. Decade after decade I have proved training the mind and body to perform a given task at a given time is the best preworkout anyone can take into the gym.
> 
> Mind you I worked construction for 23 years and still made the gym after busting ass in cold, rain and searing heat. So if you think you need yet another drug just to lift maybe you need your vagina examined.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Aug 10, 2013)

Maybe I'll check out his preworkout.  I just bought methyldren atp by cloma pharma and it sucks balls.



sparticus said:


> I have 100 grams of that chemical ur talking about.  ive asked spongy to write up an article about the use of it.  its called dmaa.  his prework out also contains it.


----------



## PFM (Aug 10, 2013)

Mind2muscle said:


> Thanks for your response PFM.  I have only one cycle under my belt and its been about 6 months since the end of it.  I''m not planning on starting another one til at least the new year.  But regardless maybe your right,  my vagina might need to be looked at.....you interested=))  Jokes aside though the human mind is the best weapon in the gym.



When I was still working in the field I was raw, no juice in my big shirt/small hat days.


----------



## DF (Aug 10, 2013)

The best boost for me after a day at work is fruit.  If I'm heading to the gym right after work I'll eat a couple of apples on the way.  I always feel I have more energy after doing so.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Aug 10, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> The best boost for me after a day at work is fruit.  If I'm heading to the gym right after work I'll eat a couple of apples on the way.  I always feel I have more energy after doing so.



My favorite fruit before the gym is watermelon.....ahhh I love it!


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 10, 2013)

good ol caffeine pills sometimes gives me a quick...nice quick simple


----------



## italian1 (Aug 11, 2013)

On cycle or off I never go to the gym with out some C4. Love that shit.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 11, 2013)

IDC what anyone says I love my crack! I am just a stim junkie I  cant help it I take fat burners drink cofffee and use pre work out .. I think its mild compared to the abuse I see others do so I am not looking for any (flaming ) thnks

But for pre work out I used to love craze it is freaking great!  has some root compound in it I forget Dan drum or something similar that is like mild xtc gives you an amazing feeling makes you sweat your balls off and it does not have a shit load of  other stims so no jitters. Another bonus is it burns off so after the gym you feel fine w/o crash no issues sleeping

If you want 13 dymethl you can get it in Hyde I know for sure and I am pretty sure Jeckel has it in it still as well . there are a few products still using it if you look around

I just ordered Game Day have not got it yet but it is supposed to blow craze out of the water it also uses the same stim as craze 

One other one I was looking into was P3 I didnt get it b/c I found game day had the craze root but was better but P3 has alot of clean good ingredients in it . though its more expensive then most it will probably yield better results if your not on cycle check that one out also


----------



## Josh30013 (Aug 11, 2013)

N2kts has everything beat hands down


----------



## R1rider (Aug 11, 2013)

I use to work out without pre workouts, just a cup or 2 of good ole coffee would do the trick, but on heavy squat/bench/dead lift days i need my pre workouts and the amping up

Animal pump is awesome as Bundy said. I use animal pump on days i lift, on days i do squats, bench, deadlifts i take i pack of animal pump, 500mg taurine, and a couple of scoops of jacked 3d..... That does the trick and amps me the fuck up


----------



## RustyShackelford (Aug 11, 2013)

G-Speed by core active has been a favorite of mine. Only comes in watermelon flavor though. I fuckn hate watermelon!!


----------



## Bigwhite (Aug 11, 2013)

Couple caffein pills work good for me...


----------



## Mind2muscle (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm going to have to take a look at animal pump, game day and p3.  Thanks a lot guys.  I appreciate the help.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 11, 2013)

2 scoops NOXplode 2.o for me fruitpunch flaver. I've tried Jacked3d did not did anything for me.  I love to try some of these.  Good thread M2M.

I work-out early in the morning so I need something to get the fire burning.


----------



## Bugspray (Aug 11, 2013)

best pre workout pill I have ever taken was viagra.. talk about a crazy pump! went out later that night and all my buddies said my arms looked way bigger that night!.. really expensive though.. trying to get more! oh and by the way.. i took half a pill.. i wanna try a whole one!


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 11, 2013)

the curse, sold on body building.com or i take a caffeine pill


----------



## katelly (Aug 11, 2013)

I enjoy white flood myself, guy named Dracula used to make sum preworkout that would make you climb the walls. I member I custom made my first batch with him at half strength and loved it. Shit was unreal. And one day poof he was gone


----------



## Yaya (Aug 12, 2013)

Tne or coffee


----------



## Mind2muscle (Aug 12, 2013)

ken Sass said:


> the curse, sold on body building.com or i take a caffeine pill



Yea I've taken The Curse.  That stuff is on my top 5 list.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Aug 12, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Tne or coffee



I have not tried TNE yet...but I have heard some good things about it.  Along with my preworkout I drink a coffee during my workout.  I'm definitely addicted to caffeine.  But could always be addicted to something far worse.


----------



## Congamonster413 (Aug 12, 2013)

C4 by cellucor is good shit but heavy on the stims! I always find my self eating a banana before the gym


----------



## Congamonster413 (Aug 12, 2013)

Brand new psycho by scivation is supposed to be some next level shit but haven't had the chance to try it


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2013)

dbol is the greatest pre workout supp


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 12, 2013)

hmmmm...interesting, check your vagina for using preworkout sups, but not for using AAS?? I thought they were both aids for this sport.
I use preworkout sups all of the time. sometimes you're just fatigued. id rather down a preworkout drink and have a great workout rather than a lousy half ass one.
noxipro is one of the best i think, craze is also good, so is 1MR but its effects seem to ware off after several weeks. finaflex ignite is really good but is off the shelves now, you can still find it online.
some times i just take a double shot of espresso and a couple of handful's of raisins.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 12, 2013)

Good old black coffee for me at 3:30 am


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 12, 2013)

n2amp of amplify 02.  (same product).

Needtobuildmuscle has it on sale for 9 bux a bottle cuz its going to be banned soon.


----------



## amore169 (Aug 12, 2013)

I haven't taken a pre-workout in a while, I ran out and I didn't buy any for a while then I got used to not having a pre-workout supplement.


----------



## Rage Strength (Aug 27, 2013)

I love superpump max. Rarely take pre workouts with the exception of my deadlifting days.


----------



## powermaster (Aug 29, 2013)

I have used caffeine pills when needed and also noexplode only green apple but that's when I'm off cycle only


----------



## bubbagump (Aug 31, 2013)

Jack Daniels and Blow.


Just keeeding! Dont do that.  I like caffeine pills. Easy and cheap. Also like C4. I mix it with this nasty ass BCAA I have to make it somewhat drinkable.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 1, 2013)

I got a tub of "Scream" sent to me from BB.com and I do like it. I only take pre-workout stims ahead of my heaviest training sessions (legs, back, chest) but I've found it to be effective and the taste is actually palpable.


----------



## anewguy (Sep 5, 2013)

I like assault for cardio and craze for focus. I'm tellin you though, the shit is addictive. Easy to get to the point that you feel like you can't lift without it.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 5, 2013)

pumps and awareness concentration and aggression?

...viagra.  thats my fav pre work out


----------



## jackparker (Oct 31, 2013)

Pre-workout supplements prepare body for workout and there are various types of supplements available in market with various ingredients such as beta-alanine, caffeine, creatine, niacin etc. Pre-workout supplements help in muscles growth, increases focus and boost energy, improve endurance, increase protein synthesis, increases metabolic rate and thus helps in burning fat. Supplements should be cycled for effective results, so that there won’t be deficiency of any ingredients.
Choosing a pre-workout supplement depends on your workout plan, body requirement and your personal goals. It is always a right choice that supplements should be taken after consultation from an expert. My trainer suggested me to use USP Labs jack3d advanced formula which is a pre-workout supplement. I have been using it from a month and I have seen improvement in my strength and I can lift weight for a longer time. It contains alkaloids which increase norepinephrine as well as alpha 2-adrenoceptor antagonists that help in reducing fatigue. It also contains Caffeine for boosting energy. I think with use of effective supplement you can achieve effective results at your workout sessions.


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 31, 2013)

Hands down it's Masteron and Ephedrine/Caffeine stack. The energy, the euphoric state of mind.. I'd just wanna crush weights for hours


----------



## Jada (Oct 31, 2013)

PFM said:


> I have dicked around with everything from BCAA's & dextrose to TNE. Decade after decade *I have proved training the mind and body to perform a given task at a given time is the best preworkout anyone can take into the gym*.
> 
> Mind you I worked construction for 23 years and still made the gym after busting ass in cold, rain and searing heat. So if you think you need yet another drug just to lift maybe you need your vagina examined.



Well said Pfm, ive read this many times and have seen countless videos where trainers say u have to prepare the mind before stepping into the gym and know what will b ur workout . +1 pfm


----------



## Jada (Oct 31, 2013)

I love c4!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 31, 2013)

Jada said:


> I love c4!!



That stuff didn't do much for me which is disappointing bc I read excellent reviews about it. Might try it one more time before giving up on it.


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 31, 2013)

anewguy said:


> I like assault for cardio and craze for focus. I'm tellin you though, the shit is addictive. Easy to get to the point that you feel like you can't lift without it.



That's because it is addictive....

Driven Sports says it stopped production of Craze "several months" ago after media reports
A USA TODAY investigation in July reported that tests had found amphetamine-like compounds in Craze
Two scientific journal articles have recently identified a methamphetamine-like compound in Craze
FDA and DEA officials could not be reached for comment because of the government shutdown


----------



## JackC4 (Nov 2, 2013)

2 scoops of C4 or the large Dunkin' coffee


----------



## stevenmd (Nov 2, 2013)

Nothing works for me anymore so I just ordered some DMAE in powder form.


----------



## No1uknw (Nov 15, 2013)

I like Redline gel caps and ephedrine or a can of Rockstar with a ephedrine


----------



## swoler (Nov 16, 2013)

Caffeine tablets worked fine for me. Maybe with some ephedra when cutting, but that worked for the most part. Cheap and effective.

For the people who say nothing works anymore, stop using pwo's for a while.


----------



## BrutesorGods (Dec 9, 2013)

I took NOXplode and then Craze for 2+ years straight with very little breaks in-between because I work out first thing in the morning. A few months ago I decided to stop cold turkey and instead drink 1.5 cups of milk with a scoop of ON whey (Hanging leg raises or ab wheel wakes me right up too if I'm dragging ass). Solid food seems to interfere with my workout but a protein shake works. By the time I get to the gym and then warm up with light sets of 20 I am good to go. Focused and ready to lift some heavy ass weights

I must admit I have one more unopened tub of Craze that I am saving which probably won't make it through the year. I definitely miss the crazy energy and euphoria/ability to come up with crazy ideas it gave me but not the following dips in energy level. (Stopping the stims also lowered my blood pressure and I think my junk is able to get a little bigger because of that)

Another thing that stopping the stims has done is bring back the character building aspect of lifting... The workout *is* harder and is a bit more rewarding when you get it done because of that.

Just my take. No disrespect meant to anyone who uses stimulants as a preworkout.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 9, 2013)

I use pure caffenine powder. The best prework I have ever used. It's 20$ for 2500 servings and no that's not a mistake. I take one little pill size amount and holy shit I'm jacked up for te next 6 hours. 

I have to tell myself to leave the gym becuz I could lift for 3 hours straight 

All the prework shit is mainly caffenine anyways so I went to the source and I'm never looking back. Only down side it taste like shit but it works


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 9, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> I use pure caffenine powder. The best prework I have ever used. It's 20$ for 2500 servings and no that's not a mistake. I take one little pill size amount and holy shit I'm jacked up for te next 6 hours.
> 
> I have to tell myself to leave the gym becuz I could lift for 3 hours straight
> 
> All the prework shit is mainly caffenine anyways so I went to the source and I'm never looking back. Only down side it taste like shit but it works



for me, caffinine is only a 1.5-2hr boost, than crash.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 9, 2013)

Have you tryed pure caffenine powder?  Not some enegery drink or pills that contain caffenine. This stuff looks like cocaine, everyone I have given it to thinks I'm crazy for taking it.


----------



## thesteve322 (Dec 9, 2013)

Jada said:


> I love c4!!



Love me some c4. I really enjoy superpump on occasion as well


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 10, 2013)

NO shotgun. (Not 12 gauge shotgun) and TNE


----------

